# Cloth Diapers for Newborn



## StillPraying

Just curious how many of you cloth diapered your newborn or chose to do disposables during the newborn stage?

I'm on the fence about which to do... so I could really use some input from those who have experienced it:thumbup:

1.If you did disposables, about how long did you do them?

2.If you did cloth, what style/brand did you prefer?

3.If you did cloth, did you buy newborn sizes and how long did they last you?

4.About how many newborn diapers would you say you used in a day?

Thanks so much in advance!:flower:


----------



## jessmke

We used disposable diapers until she was about 6 weeks old, then we switched to cloth. Our cloth were too big for her as a newborn, and buying newborn cloth to use for only 6 weeks didn't seem worth it, especially for how frequently baby required changing. I feel like my DD just continually leaked pee and poop for the first few weeks, lol. I know some breastfed babies can go a few days without having a bowel movement, but my DD had lots of very small bowel movements (or sharts as we called them) every day. I probably changed her diaper 12-15 times a day, so I would have needed 30 newborn sized diapers in order to do laundry every other day. Most people who I know that used cloth on their newborns used prefolds, which I considered doing until the gifts started rolling in (even though we never had a baby shower) and I had a giant stack of newborn disposable diapers, so we just decided to use those instead. Because of all the gifts we probably spent about $20 on diapers before switching to cloth, so from a cost perspective it was a good decision for us. By 6 weeks our cloth diapers were still a bit big on DD, but fit well enough that we made the switch and just changed her clothes if she had a leak. Our cloth were second hand from my sister who used them for all three of her children, so the leg holes were a bit stretched out, so she would sometimes leak out of the leg holes. I just purchased some more second hand cloth diapers in preparation for baby #2 and when snapped into their smallest size they fit smaller than the ones we already have, so I am hoping we can get this next baby into cloth earlier.


----------



## tankel

I did disposable for about 3 weeks and then moved to cloth. I got the softbum brand of cloth diapers that fit small babies so it really wasn't an issue. I also had some prefold from a friend that worked really well (I preferred them because they didn't leak). Currently, I wash diapers 2 times a week and have probably 30 (15 clean and 15 dirty). In the newborn stage, I just changed the prefold and reused the cover as long as it wasn't soiled, so could get by with 5 or 6 covers and around 20 prefold inserts.


----------



## StillPraying

Tankel thank you! I was looking into doing the prefolds with covers for at least the newborn stage since it seems more cost effective. Were the softbum ones a AIO?
I have no idea what to think on size...dd1 was 2 days over and 7.8, dd2 was 5 weeks early and only 5.6 :shrug:

Jess makes sense to use the disposables since you already had them! I plan to use them in the hospital since theyre already provided there :haha:What type of diapers did you buy?

I haven't found anywhere here that sells them secondhand :(


----------



## tankel

I bought just the shell and the AIO kind. I used to stuff the AIO kind, but now a days I just use them all like covers. Stuffing is time consuming. I will stuff a few for my MIL if she is watching my daughter, but for me and my DH using them all as shells works fine, plus I don't have so many covers to wash.


----------



## Berri

I did cloth from day one. Had newborn sized nappies (Bambooty brand) and they lasted about 3-4mths (my babies were skinny though). My sister had chunkier babies and used one-sized nappies on them. If you don't know anything other than cloth it just becomes part of your routine.


----------



## StillPraying

Part of me feels like I should just start with cloth. I already intend to buy a variety of styles so I can figure out what I like. Im just unsure about if newborn sizes are worth it, because I don't want to spend a lot of money on something that only lasts a month if that makes sense.


----------



## Berri

Yep. My sister was fine with one-size on a newborn...


----------



## Maries_s

I just build my nb stash of:
- 36 cotton flats
- 6 Bamboo flats
- 6 workhorses from Green Mountain Diaper
- 7 covers
I did it that way because if was cheaper and cost effective for the amount of time baby is going to fit. Also I don't like prefold since they look bulky. My One Size stash is build of All in one, Pockets, fitted, some flats and covers. 
This is my first baby that is going to be on cloth diapers from the beginning. I started late with my DD at 18 months and the only think that I regret is of not being started sooner.


----------



## StillPraying

Marie your stash looks great! 

So far I have AI2s and pocket diapers. I ordered some AIO too. I've got a different variety of sizes.


----------



## misspriss

With my first, he was a preemie in the NICU. I did 'sposies in the NICU but when we came home we did cloth. I had AIOs and pockets. I liked them, but the pockets leaked a lot and I was new to cloth so I didn't know what the problem was. He had terribly skinny legs, being a preemie. We ended up selling off our stash of OS pockets soon after and ended up doing flats with him when he was older. Wished I'd done flats the whole time (no washing issues). Potty trained in undies at 18 months.

With my daughter, we did cloth from the start, she was term and we had her in our room in the hospital. We used fitteds, Green Mountain Diaper workhorse fitteds. Didn't even need a cover for the first week or so. Ended up doing mostly AI2's with her, some flats, some fitteds. We did end up switching to disposables when we had to move in with my inlaws at about 15 months, she is almost 2 and has not potty trained in 'sposies, despite us trying.

With this baby, I plan to do cloth from the start (barring a NICU stay of course). I am debating over AIOs, or prefolds, or some combination of the two. For after the newborn stage, I want to do Green Mountain Diapers new muslin flats (as opposed to the traditional US birdseye). That and/or some prefolds, also GMD. I really like GMD stuff. Maybe even throw in some pockets for outings. We'll see. Maybe 1/3 flat, 1/3 prefold, 1/3 AIO/AI2/Pocket for outings for the final stash breakdown, we'll see how the cookie crumbles. I will keep some 'sposies on hand, in case we need to use some cream or for emergencies.

Of course if DD is not potty trained by then, I'm going to put her in cloth too, perhaps it will get her to the potty soon. We're close already though. I'm hoping she'll be trained before then.


----------



## Missbb2591

With my three girls I used sposies at the newborn stage but with DD2 and 3 I clothed from like 4 months.
This time round I plan to use sposies in the hospital but then cloth from once we are home.


----------



## Maries_s

Missbb2591 said:


> With my three girls I used sposies at the newborn stage but with DD2 and 3 I clothed from like 4 months.
> This time round I plan to use sposies in the hospital but then cloth from once we are home.

What kind of Cloth diapers are planning to use on newborn stage?


----------



## StillPraying

I really appreciate all of the feedback!
I've been getting different sizes/styles, so I'll be using disposables in the hospital, and start cloth whenever he fits in them :)


----------



## Missbb2591

Maries_s said:


> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> With my three girls I used sposies at the newborn stage but with DD2 and 3 I clothed from like 4 months.
> This time round I plan to use sposies in the hospital but then cloth from once we are home.
> 
> What kind of Cloth diapers are planning to use on newborn stage?Click to expand...

I think I'm mainly going to get prefolds and covers, il get some pockets as well and see how we go. I know prefolds are more bulky but I feel il be able to size them better.


----------



## Maries_s

Missbb2591 said:


> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> With my three girls I used sposies at the newborn stage but with DD2 and 3 I clothed from like 4 months.
> This time round I plan to use sposies in the hospital but then cloth from once we are home.
> 
> What kind of Cloth diapers are planning to use on newborn stage?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm mainly going to get prefolds and covers, il get some pockets as well and see how we go. I know prefolds are more bulky but I feel il be able to size them better.Click to expand...

That's a good option I suggest you to buy some flats just to try them. Also, check greenmountaindiapers.com they have fitted in a good prices and also they have prefold and flats. I bought the fitted for the night since I will be sleep deprived most of the night. :haha:


----------



## misspriss

Maries_s said:


> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missbb2591 said:
> 
> 
> With my three girls I used sposies at the newborn stage but with DD2 and 3 I clothed from like 4 months.
> This time round I plan to use sposies in the hospital but then cloth from once we are home.
> 
> What kind of Cloth diapers are planning to use on newborn stage?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm mainly going to get prefolds and covers, il get some pockets as well and see how we go. I know prefolds are more bulky but I feel il be able to size them better.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good option I suggest you to buy some flats just to try them. Also, check greenmountaindiapers.com they have fitted in a good prices and also they have prefold and flats. I bought the fitted for the night since I will be sleep deprived most of the night. :haha:Click to expand...

I used their fitteds with DD, I really liked them.

I talked with DH about it, he has requested nothing with pins/snappis/bongos, as apparently he scratched both the other kids with snappis and it bothers him. Never happened to me, but....

We have pretty much decided to do a diaper rental service instead of buying a stash then having to sell it after, that way I can spend my time and money building a stash for after the newborn stage when I know how things fit my baby already. Probably AIOs and pockets for the rental, since DH is scared of scratchy things.


----------



## StillPraying

misspriss said:


> I used their fitteds with DD, I really liked them.
> 
> I talked with DH about it, he has requested nothing with pins/snappis/bongos, as apparently he scratched both the other kids with snappis and it bothers him. Never happened to me, but....
> 
> We have pretty much decided to do a diaper rental service instead of buying a stash then having to sell it after, that way I can spend my time and money building a stash for after the newborn stage when I know how things fit my baby already. Probably AIOs and pockets for the rental, since DH is scared of scratchy things.

My DH requested nothing that he has to attempt to fold on the baby. So any of the cloth ones that require folding onto baby with snappis/pins/etc and then a cover is a no go for him lol


----------



## Maries_s

Remember that AIO and pockets are not enough for nighttime diapers. Otherwise they are excellent for the day. 
I made all diapers changes so it doesn't bother me. DH is kind of afraid of CLoth diapers but he is finally on board. We was the one who decided to use cloth diapers from newborn stage.


----------



## misspriss

Maries_s said:


> Remember that AIO and pockets are not enough for nighttime diapers. Otherwise they are excellent for the day.
> I made all diapers changes so it doesn't bother me. DH is kind of afraid of CLoth diapers but he is finally on board. We was the one who decided to use cloth diapers from newborn stage.

Newborns generally poop with every feed, so you would be changing during the night. By the time they quit pooping during the night, they will be in the OS diapers. Also, newborns do not pee at the same rate as older babies, and pockets can generally be stuffed with enough to get through even their longest sleeps.


----------



## misspriss

DH and I share all child rearing responsibilities, including diapering :D I do the majority of them, obviously, as a SAHM, but when he's home he does his share. Also, my MIL occasionally helps with the kids, and she prefers one piece/easy ones as well.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

StillPraying said:


> Just curious how many of you cloth diapered your newborn or chose to do disposables during the newborn stage?
> 
> I'm on the fence about which to do... so I could really use some input from those who have experienced it:thumbup:
> 
> 1.If you did disposables, about how long did you do them?
> 
> 2.If you did cloth, what style/brand did you prefer?
> 
> 3.If you did cloth, did you buy newborn sizes and how long did they last you?
> 
> 4.About how many newborn diapers would you say you used in a day?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!:flower:

#1 I only used sposies. 
#2- started sposies at 6mo and used Fuzzi Bunz OS and then Good Mama OS til potty training. 
#3- Cloth from birth til potty training. used a variety- pref olds, flats, OS pockets, fitteds OS.. No particular brand fits ALL babies, try a few and see how you do. 

Youll change the baby the same amount as a sposie, its not different because its cloth....


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Maries_s said:


> Remember that AIO and pockets are not enough for nighttime diapers.

Thats not true.


----------



## Maries_s

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> Remember that AIO and pockets are not enough for nighttime diapers.
> 
> Thats not true.Click to expand...

Well this is going to depend on how much the baby pee. But the majority of people start having problem using this method at night in a few month or weeks. Yes sometimes it works but not all the time.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Maries_s said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> Remember that AIO and pockets are not enough for nighttime diapers.
> 
> Thats not true.Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is going to depend on how much the baby pee. But the majority of people start having problem using this method at night in a few month or weeks. Yes sometimes it works but not all the time.Click to expand...

Then you add an extra layer and move on. :thumbup:


----------

